# [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!



## Narbennarr (14. September 2015)

*[Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

*Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - Set*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Inhalt*
*
1. Danksagung
2. Vorwort
2.1 In eigener Sache

3. Spezifikationen und Lieferumfang
4. Impressionen und Einzeltests
4.1 Pumpe - VPP 655 (inkl Einzeltest)
4.2 AGB - Repack - Single Laing D5 - Dual 5,25 Bay Station
4.3 Radiator - NexXxos 480 UT60
4.4 CPU Kühler - NexXox XP³ Light
4.5 Lüfter - NB-eloop (inkl Einzeltest)
4.6 Schlauch - HF 13/10 (3/8“ID) - Klar
4.7 Anschlüsse - HF 13/10 Anschraubtülle G1/4 - Deep Black
4.8 Kühlflüssigkeit - CKC Cape Kelvin Catcher Clear 1000ml

5. Einbau
6. Messungen
6.1 Temperatur
6.1 Lautstärke

7. Fazit
*

*Danksagung*

Ein großer Dank geht an Eddy von Aquatuning und Aquatuning selbst für die unkomplizierte Bereitstellung des Sets und den überaus netten Kontakt!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Vorwort*

Die Welt der (echten) Wasserkühlungen ist spannend, aber für Neulinge auf den ersten Blick fast erschlagend, da es nicht einfach ist zu erkennen was man benötigt und was denn nun zusammen gehört. Alphacool schnürt für alle Interessierten ein Komplettset, bei dem alle wesentliche Komponenten für die erste Wasserkühlung dabei sind, welche sich aber auch erweitern lässt. Im Gegensatz zu den kleinen AiO Kühlungen handelt es sich hierbei um eine klassische Wasserkühlung, deren Komponenten auch einzeln erworben werden können – hier wird also vor allem bei dem Einstieg/der Auswahl geholfen. Wie gut das klappt durfte ich mir dank Aquatuning ansehen.

*In eigener Sache*

Ich mache diese Reviews nach bestem Wissen im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten als Privatperson. Mir stehen dabei natürlich keine teuren Messinstrumente zur verfügung, noch habe dutzende Vergleichsmöglichkeiten wie große Redaktionen. Weiterhin vertrete ich in meinen Reviews meine ganz subjektives Empfinden und ergänze dies durch objektive Messungen. Letzten Endes zeigt dies aber meine ganz persönliche Meinung als "normaler" User.

*Spezifikationen und Lieferumfang*

Das Set liefert alles was für einen sofortigen Betrieb benötigt wird
1x Alphacool NexXxoS XP3 Light - Intel/AMD
1x Alphacool Repack - Single Laing D5 - Dual 5,25 Bay Station
1x Alphacool VPP655 - Single Edition
1x Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper
3x Alphacool Schlauch AlphaTube HF 13/10 (3/8“ID) - Klar
6x Alphacool HF 13/10 Anschraubtülle G1/4 - Deep Black
4x Alphacool NB-eLoop 1200rpm - Bionic Lüfter (120x120x25mm)
1x Alphacool CKC Cape Kelvin Catcher Clear 1000ml
1x ATX-Überbrückungsstecker (24 Pin)

*Impressionen und Einzeltests*

Das riesige Paket war randvoll, besser als Weihnachten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So aber der Reihe nach

*Pumpe*

Eine Alphacool VPP655 - Single Edition. Dahinter verbirgt sich ein Laing D5 mit Drehregler auf der Rückseite (5 Leistungsstufen, fließender Übergang). Versorgung über 12V Molex, Drehzahl kann per 3 Pin am Mainboard ausgelesen werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stufe 1: 1800 U/min
Stufe 2: 2550 U/min
Stufe 3: 3300 U/min
Stufe 4: 4050 U/min
Stufe 5: 4800 U/min

Besonders auf Stufe 1-3 überzeugt sie von der Lautstärke her. Erst Stufe 4 und 5 sind etwas lauter.
Die Leistung ist dabei aber so hoch, dass auch größere Systeme auf Stufe 2-3 locker versorgt werden. CPU-only reicht auch Stufe 1.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lautstärke befindet sich objektiv auf dem Niveau einer Aquastream XT, bzw. in höheren Stufen minimal darüber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Subjektiv gesehen empfinde ich die VPP655 sehr viel angenehmer als die Aquastream, bei der mir das tiefe brummen auf die Nerven geht. Weiterhin sind die Vibrationen deutlich geringer.

*AGB*

Der Große AGB nimmt 2 5.25 Laufwerksschächte in Anspruch. Befüllt wird er von vorn per ausziehbarem Stutzen. Hinten wird die D5 Pumpe direkt mit ihm verschraubt, er hat bereits einen Dichtungsring, also hebt den der Pumpe auf!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachteil ist die nahezu unmögliche Entkopplung, aber da die Pumpe dran hängt ist das nicht unwichtig. Dem gegenübersteht die einfache Unterbringung. Und eine Schöne Optik.
Apropos Optik. Oben in der Einbuchtung habe ich mal Spontan einen LED Strip an geklemmt, sie gar nicht übel aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Radiator*

Ein mächtiger NexXxos Full Copper 480 UT60. Lamellen und Kanäle sind vollständig aus Kupfer, weshalb er mit seinen 60mm ganze 2,5 kg auf die Waage bringt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut, keine verstopften Lamellen, so gut wie keine Verbogenen. Die Lackierung ist nicht perfekt, aber deckend. Lamellendichte liegt bei 8 FPI (Lamellen pro Zoll), weshalb er trotz der Dicke recht durchlässig ist und somit auch mit etwas weniger starken Lüftern zurechtkommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieferumfang ist zweckdienlich, wobei mir kürzere Schrauben zur Installation am Deckel fehlen!
Er hat ganze 6 Anschlüsse + einen Auslass.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorbildlich sind die Schutzbleche, damit unvorsichtige User nicht ihren Radiator direkt beschädigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Fläche ist groß genug um auch die GPU mit einzubinden, allein mit der CPU braucht er kaum aktive Lüfter.

*CPU Kühler*

Ein NexXox XP3 Light, hier in der V2 Black Ausführung mit Hochglanz Fläche. Boden besteht aus Kupfer, deckelt aus Acetal und Kunststoff. Die austauschbaren Deckel finde ich klasse, so kann man für wenig Geld das Aussehen verändern oder Missgeschicke beseitigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Boden ist nicht auf Hochglanz poliert und auch auf eine Nickelschicht wurde verzichtet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Montagematerial liegt inklusive Wärmeleitpaste bei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lüfter*

Die Alphacool NB-eloop sind ein Rebrand der bionischen Noiseblocker eloop Lüfter. Der Rahmen wurde 1:1 übernommen inkl. NB Logo und Gummientkopplung, das Design der Flügel optisch angepasst. Die eloops versprechen einen leisen Betrieb bei guter Leistung. Die maximalen RPM liegen bei 1200. Am Asus Mainboard waren minimal 350rpm möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergleich mit Noctua F12:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Lager erzeugt keine Nebengeräusche. Der Noctua baut mehr Druck auf (bei dem Radiator nicht essentiell), aber die Geräuschkulisse ist bei den AC NB-eloop klar angenehmer, sie sind objektiv leiser und der Luftstrom brummt nicht so wie bei den Noctuas. Der Luftumsatz der eloop dürfte höher sein. Unter 700rpm waren beide nicht mehr zu hören.

Die Lüfterkurve zeigt, das die bionischen Lüfter vor allem bei unter 1000rpm einiges an Lautstärke einsparen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Größer Nachteil: Im Pull Betrieb erzeugen sie unangenehme Geräusche! Es ist also auf ein Push-Betrieb zu achten. 

Persönlich finde ich sehr schön dass an den Lüftern nicht gespart wurde, weil es wahrlich keine günstigen Modelle sind.

*Schlauch*

Transparenter 13/10er Schlauch von alphacool. Bedeutet Außendurchmesser 13mm, Innen 10mm. Ein sehr klassische mittlere Größe, die einen guten Kompromiss aus Durchfluss/Optik und Stabilität aufweist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Gegensatz zu meinem PrimoChill ist er nicht ganz so knicksicher, dafür etwas einfach zu verschrauben. Könnte klarer sein (leichter Blaustich), mir gefällt er aber bedeutend besser als masterkleer
Insgesamt ein ordentliches Produkt. Da ganze 3 Meter beiliegen, kann man ruhig etwas experimentieren oder sich mal vertun.

*Anschlüsse*

Passende 13/10 auf ¼ Gewinde. Schön in schwarz gehalten, sehr wertig. Um einiges komfortabler als viele NoName Tüllen Das Gewinde lässt sich ohne Werkzeug auch bei starren Schläuchen deutlich besser festdrehen als die der NoName-Tüllen. Mir gefallen sie richtig gut, mit 5,90€ pro Stück, liegt hier echt was Hochwertiges bei, toll!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kühlflüssigkeit*

Calvin Cather natürlich auch von ac. Da der eine Liter etwas knapp ist wurde mir ein zweiter Angeboten, seltsamerweise waren aber drei drin. Jeder Käufer sollte sich eine Flasche extra gönnen, da ich in dem großen System ca 1.2 Liter benötigte.
Die Flüssigkeit ist absolut klar, hat so gut wie keinen Geruch und gibt auch auf Textilien keine Flecken (musste ich zwangsweise feststellen  ). Wichtig ist auch das ich keine Schwebeteilchen ausmachen konnte! Langzeittest kann ich keine Liefern, doch ich habe ein gutes Gefühl!

FOTO folgt

*Einbau*

Das Handbuch ist eine grobe Hilfe, ein wenig eigenes logisches Denken ist aber nicht verkehrt 
Zuerst habe ich die Pumpe mit dem AGB Verbunden und hinten die zwei Anschlüsse eingeschraubt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe ich mich dem CPU Kühler gewidmet, was die komplexeste Angelegenheit war. Dazu zunächst auch hier die Anschlüssen anbringen.
Schrauben durch das Mainboard und mit Muttern fixieren. CPU Kühler mit Rahmen auf die CPU, federn überstülpen und festschrauben. Das muss nach Gefühl geschehen, es gibt keine Vorgabe. Solange drehen bist die Federn etwas spannen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der mächtige Radiator findet entweder Platz im Deckel oder im Boden, ich habe den Deckel gewählt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.S. Ja die eloops sind hier im Push Betrieb weil ich das testen wollte, wurden aber natürlich gedreht!

Jetzt kommen wir zum Verschlauchen. Der Weg ist einfach. Pumpe->Radi-CPU->Pumpe, kann natürlich variiert werden! Einfach die Schlauchlängen grob anhalten und zuschneiden. Tüllen aufschrauben, aufstecken, handfest zuschrauben, fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Grund Gerüst steht, und der spannendste Teil kommt nun -> Wasser einfüllen.
Trotz Einlass am AGB ist das ganze etwas umständlich, Einfüllung von oben finde ich zig fach angenehmer. Auf jeden Fall benötigt man einen (sehr) kleinen Trichter, sonst wird es eine Sauerei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem der Kreislauf mit Wasser gefüllt und entlüftet ist sind wir fertig.

*Messungen*

Zuerst große Verwunderung. Prime95 erzeugte folgendes Bild

Core 1: 90 Grad
Core 2: 78 Grad
Core 3: 69 Grad
Core 65: 65 Grad

Also alles nochmal abgebaut, Abdruck der WLP am Kühler absolut gleichmäßig. Verschraubung variiert, es wurde höchstens schlimmer. Nach vielen Versuchen stellte sich heraus, dass der Heatspreader meiner CPU miserabel ist, entweder WLP darunter falsch oder oder. Nachdem ich die CPU gegen ein identisches Modell getauscht habe, waren die Temperaturen gleichmäßig, ich konnte also benchen!

Jetzt aber 

*Temperatur*

Die Pumpe ist so stark, dass es ab Stufe 2 in dem kleinen Kreislauf keine Veränderung mehr gab, weshalb ich sie darauf fixiert habe.

Ich vergleiche mit den zwei AiO Wasserkühlung Cooler Master Nepton 240M und Thermaltake Ultimate 3 sowie dem High-End Luftkühler Noctua NH-D15 – nicht ganz fair, aber immerhin sind das die Kandidaten, die vor allem Einsteiger sich gerne ansehen.

Stock (4.2Ghz@1.151V)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während der Luftbolide und die AiO Lösungen relativ dicht beisammen sind, prescht die Alphacool locker vorweg. Dieses Bild zeigt schon mal das echte Custom-Wasserkühlungen nach wie vor eine andere Liga sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf hundert Prozent profitieren vor allem die anderen Kandidaten. Die Alphacool gewinnt gerade mal 1 Grad. Das bedeutet zu einem, dass Radiator noch unterfordert ist und bereits bei geringen RPM sämtliche Wärme abgeführt wird. Zum anderen limitiert auch der ungeköpfte 4790k. 

Overclocking




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier ist der Unterschied zwischen 50% und 100% recht gering. Vermutlich limitiert der Heatspreader der CPU. Auf reduzierter Drehzahl haben NH-D15 und Nepton die 80 Grad überschritten und ich habe abgebrochen.
Man beachte das ich die Spannung höher als nötig gesetzt habe und auch prime 28.5 recht realitätfern ist .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3D Mark zeigt entspanntere Temperaturen

*Lautstärke*

Die Lautstärke der einzelnen Komponenten hatte ich bereits erwähnt, jetzt geht es um das komplette System:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter Last machen die Lüfter (automatische Reglung per MB mit Standardprofil) das Hauptgeräusch aus. Im Idle ist die Alphacool Kühlung subjektiv fast unhörbar. Wenn man sich Konzentriert hört man einen leichten Pumpenton, der an eine HDD im IDLE erinnert.

*Fazit*

Zugegeben war es meine erste Wasserkühlung, und ich denke das ich damit genau der Zielgruppe entspreche für die so ein Gesamtpaket existiert. Größer Nachteil an diesem: Es hat süchtig gemacht!
Nachdem die Welt der Wasserkühlungen für mich offen war, habe ich dieses Set binnen weniger Wochen erweitert. Jetzt ist auch die GPU unter Wasser und ein weiterer Radiator (420er ebenso von Alphacool) hat den weg zu mir gefunden. Seid also gewarnt 
Wie gesagt bietet das Set nicht nur einen Einstieg, sondern liefert auch noch auf bequeme Art und Weise sehr gute und abgestimmte Komponenten. Eine manuelle Zusammenstellung könnte ohne schlechtes Gewissen genauso aussehen, auch ein Ausbau ist einfach möglich.
Die Pumpe ist eine der beliebtesten, der Radiator wird sehr oft empfohlen und auch der CPU Kühler bietet eine sehr gut Leistung. Über die tollen eloops brauch ich nichts weiter zu schreiben. Allein der AGB ist Geschmackssache, hier mögen viele die typischen Röhren da man flexibler ist – ändert nichts daran dass er seine Arbeit sehr gut macht.
Am Ende habe ich zwei Kritikpunkte
Zum einen gefällt mir der Schlauch nicht hundert prozentig. Er ist zwar sehr leicht anzubringen, knickt aber etwas schnell, da er sehr weich ist. Zum anderen habe ich mir beim befüllen echt ein abgebrochen, ich würde da wieder auf eine große Öffnung im Deckel setzen.
Stellen wir das aber gegen den ansonsten tollen Komponenten, der enorme Leistung bei niedriger Geräuschkulisse gegenüber, kann ich nur sagen das Aquatuning/Alphacool hier die perfekte Basis für eine Wakü geschaffen hat – auch wenn ich jetzt süchtig bin!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





positiv|negativ
starke, aber Leise Pumpe | befüllen etwas umständlich
sehr hohe Kühleistung | schlauch knickt etwas schnell
leise | entkopplung schwierig
sehr gute Lüfter
gute Verarbeitung
3 Meter schlauch
Radiator mit großen Reserven
komplette Wasserkühlung...
...aber beliebig erweiterbar
Leistung ausreichend um GPU einzubinden
einfache Installation
hohe Sockelkompatiblität
​
Alle Bilder die es nicht in den Thread geschafft haben gibt es in meinem Album: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...lphacool-cool-answer-480-threadpics-7187.html

Das Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT gibt es bei Aquatuning Germany für 297,99€
​


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Danke für den tollen Test 

Zwei Anmerkungen:
- es wird aktuell an einer deutlich besseren Anleitung gearbeitet damit das Einbauen für Anfänger noch einfacher von statten gehen kann. 
- die etwas dünne Lackierung der Finnen beim Radiator ist gewollt. Desto dünner die Farbe, desto besser die Wärmeabgabe. Da man am Ende Lüfter drauf schnallt, wird das in Kauf genommen zugunsten einer etwas besseren Kühlleistung.


----------



## Narbennarr (14. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Besser dünn lackiert und dafür nicht verstopft 
Ich hatte mit der Anleitung eigentlich keine großen Probleme, schön wäre es wenn ein paar Basics mit drin wären, die vlt für alte Hasen albern erscheinen. Ein Neuling fragt sich aber vlt erstmal bei nem Radiator ob es Ein- und Ausgang gibt, ob die Fließrichtung wichtig ist etc


----------



## SlapJack (14. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Was ist den das für ein Gehäuse? Ich meine der Kühler ist mal Riesig, dafür hat man auf die schnelle meist auch nicht gleich Platz. 

Ansonsten toller test, ich muss zugeben, dass es das Thema Wasserkühlung noch Attraktiver für mich macht, auch wenn es gleichzeitig deutlich Zeigt, das bei den Meisten Sets ein Entsprechender Big-Tower notwendig ist um alles unter zu bringen.


----------



## DerFakeAccount (14. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Sehr schönes Review 

Zum befüllen des Ausgleichsbehälters würde ich ja gleich zu einer Spritzflasche greifen, kostet ja auch nicht *hust* Aquatuning, bitte 2€ teurer machen aber so eine Flasche dazu, dann wäre das befüllen auch perfekt.

Wenn ich das Geld und ein entsprechend großes Gehäuse hätte wäre bei mir auch schon so ein Set verbaut.


----------



## Narbennarr (14. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*



SlapJack schrieb:


> Was ist den das für ein Gehäuse? Ich meine der Kühler ist mal Riesig, dafür hat man auf die schnelle meist auch nicht gleich Platz.
> 
> Ansonsten toller test, ich muss zugeben, dass es das Thema Wasserkühlung noch Attraktiver für mich macht, auch wenn es gleichzeitig deutlich Zeigt, das bei den Meisten Sets ein Entsprechender Big-Tower notwendig ist um alles unter zu bringen.



Ein Enthoo Primo....ja ein 480 brauch ne Menge Platz, kann dafür aber was 
Gibt das Set aber auch mit 240 oder 360...das passt schon in deutlich mehr Gehäuse



DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Review
> 
> Zum befüllen des Ausgleichsbehälters würde ich ja gleich zu einer Spritzflasche greifen, kostet ja auch nicht *hust* Aquatuning, bitte 2€ teurer machen aber so eine Flasche dazu, dann wäre das befüllen auch perfekt.



Der Tip kommt zu spät 
Eddy, ihr solltet drüber nachdenken die mit beizupacken...


----------



## zettiii (14. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Wow, sieht sehr gut aus  Hast dir wirklich Mühe gegeben, finde ich klasse!


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Eddy, ihr solltet drüber nachdenken die mit beizupacken...



Das hatten wir mal versucht, aber die Resonanz war dann zwiegespalten. Mal fanden es die Leute gut, andere wollten lieber was anders zum befüllen nehmen (Trichter, Spritzflasche, oder der Wunsch nach einem ganz anderem System) das wir es aufgegeben haben und es den Leuten selbst überlassen 

Achja.. passend dazu die aktuelle Alphacool Woche: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-auf-alle-alphacool-produkte.html#post7698746


----------



## Narbennarr (14. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*



zettiii schrieb:


> Wow, sieht sehr gut aus  Hast dir wirklich Mühe gegeben, finde ich klasse!



Schön das es gefällt. Der Test hat zweitweise n ziemliches Chaos im Wohnzimmer verursacht


----------



## zettiii (14. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Schön das es gefällt. Der Test hat zweitweise n ziemliches Chaos im Wohnzimmer verursacht


Das kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen  Aber das ist beim Wakü Basteln ja meistens so. 
So können Neulinge sehr gut sehen, wie einfach das im Endeffekt geht, wenn man sich etwas damit beschäftigt und wie du schon sagst, kann man hinterher schön erweitern


----------



## Narbennarr (14. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen....vor 4 Wochen hatte ich 0 Plan und Berührungsängste zum Thema Wasser. Dieses Set hat das geändert, es macht einfach Spaß zu sehen wenn das erste mal das Wasser durch die Schläuche saust


----------



## fushigi01 (14. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Tolles Review, mich juckts so langsam auch immer mehr in den Fingern auf ne Wakü umzusteigen, und dein Test hat es nur noch verstärkt  Wobei es sich bei meinem Xeon mit nem Himalaya 2 nicht lohnen wird umzusteigen, des is auch so schon sehr kühl und leise. 

Das einzige was ich vermisst habe in deinem Review aber ist der Preis für dieses Set, den musste ich selber auf der Alphacool HP raussuchen.

Ansonsten: Top


----------



## Narbennarr (14. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Ergänze ich und Danke.


----------



## $DaViD$ (14. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Sehr schöner Test, schöne WaKü, schön geschrieben


----------



## Kindercola (14. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

schöner Test 
Ich habe gerade hier im Forum paar Teile ergattern können  das juckt ja voll in den Fingern


----------



## the_leon (14. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Schön das es gefällt. Der Test hat zweitweise n ziemliches Chaos im Wohnzimmer verursacht



Kenn ich, ich hab von Aquatuning n Phobya set mit 240er Radi bekommen, das Review kommt bald!
das mit der Spritzflasche kann ich gut nachvollziehen, ich hab das mit nem Trichter gelöst.
auch das mit dem Schrauben am Radi für die Deckelmontage kann ich nachvollziehen, ich habe die SSD Schrauben vom Case missbraucht 
findest du die pumpe störend laut?? mir ist die Phobya Pumpe definitiv zu laut!


----------



## Narbennarr (14. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Wenn du dich etwas geduldest kann ich dir sagen wie sich die Phobya Pumpe im vergleich zur VPP655 schlägt


----------



## the_leon (14. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

oke, aber ich werde vmtl. auch ne D5 für ein Review bekommen!


----------



## Narbennarr (14. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

ah cool 
falls nicht, ich sollte im laufe der woche die phobya haben dann schau ich mal speziell darauf


----------



## Baker79 (15. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Cooles Review, kommt für mich nur leider ein gutes halbes Jahr zu spät. Ich hab mir letztes Weichnachten ein Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT gegönnt und das läuft auch seit dem hervorragend. Zur Bastelanleitung kann ich als Wakü-Frischling sagen, das ich damit recht gut alles einbauen konnte. Ich bastel aber auch schon seit guten 10 Jahren irgendwelche Hardware zusammen, also Fingerfertigkeit ist vorhanden. 

Was den Cape Kelvin Catcher unter "Langzeit" angeht, hat sich da bisher auch nix verschlechtert. Keine Schwebteilchen und die Farbe ist noch genauso klar im Kreislauf, wie in der Flasche, die ich mir zur Sicherheit dazu geholt hatte.


----------



## Narbennarr (15. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Danke für dein Feedback und der ergänzung zum CKC


----------



## Nachty (15. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Hm, mein Kühlwasser (CKC) hat sich blau verfärbt (wohl vom Kupfer Radi) und im CPU Kühler waren Schleimmonster( kleine Fäden ) !


----------



## Tabby91 (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Super Review, hilft einem Neuling Waküs nochmal entspannter näher zu bringen


----------



## Narbennarr (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Also bei mir hats geklappt, bin voll infiziert und hab keinerlei bedenken mehr


----------



## Trash123 (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Glückwunsch zur Main


----------



## Narbennarr (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Danke


----------



## BenRo (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Als Knickschutz find ich Drahtfedern gut. Gibts bei Aquatuning entweder einzeln oder direkt an Anschraubtüllen und ist deutlich angenehmer als mit Winkeln zu arbeiten o. ä.


----------



## Narbennarr (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Über viele Dinge (vor allem optische) mach ich mir bald erst Gedanken, bin ja sozusagen noch "frisch". Demnächst schau ich mir diverse Pumpen genauer an und mal sehn was mir noch so einfällt, vlt ja auch diverse Goddies rund um den Bereich, sprich Modding oder funktionale Add-Ons. Eins nach dem anderen


----------



## fatlace (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Super Review
Da ich auch wieder Lust habe zu basteln, schwebt mir sowas für mein nächstes System auch vor
Bin was Wasserkühlung angeht auch ein tottal neuling,  da finde ich solche Komplettpakete sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Narbennarr (17. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Ja hilfreich war es in jedem Fall und wenn man die Scheu verloren hat, kann man es anpassen wie man Lustig ist.
Die D5 Pumpe versorgt selbst auf Stufe 2 ein SLI System mit 3 Radiatoren....kannst also ausbauen wie du lustig bist  Der 480er reicht auch locker für CPU+GPU


----------



## mr2insane (20. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Sehr guter Test, bin selbst an so einem Paket interessiert und gut zu sehen das die Quali nicht so schlecht ist.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Danke dir


----------



## keks4 (21. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Guten Tag, ich hätte eine Kleine Frage zu der Pumpe+AGB  du hast betont das man die Pumpe kaum entkoppeln kann, ist dies im Normalem Betrieb hörbar wegen dem oder nicht? Und würdest du es Weiterempfehlen?  (dann einfach Einzel gekauft und nicht boxed)


----------



## Narbennarr (21. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Bei mir war es ab Stufe 2 schon wahrnehmbar, aber das Primo hat auch sehr instabile Laufwerkskäfige.

Wenn du den Platz für einen separaten Röhren-AGB hast, würde ich das immer vorziehen!


----------



## keks4 (22. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Ich habe vor mir das selbe  case zu holen, hätte man da Platz? (Single GPU)
Oder noch besser, hat man auf dem vorgesehen "pumpenplatz" platz für eine eheim+shoggy?


----------



## Narbennarr (22. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Ja da hat man ziemlich viel Platz.

Eine Eheim passt mit dem Sockel genau auf das Pumpen-Bracket. Wenn du sie noch nicht hast würde ich dir aber persönlich zur D5 raten. Die Eheim (AS XT) hat ein für mich sehr störendes Geräusch


----------



## keks4 (22. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

Ich dachte die eheim ist die leiseste die es gibt auf nem shoggy? 

Also würdest du einen eisbecher mit D5 empfehlen?


----------



## Narbennarr (22. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - süchtig machender WaKü Einstieg!*

rein gemessen (dba) ist die eheim auch leise, aber es gibt viele viel user (inkls mir) denen das dröhnen der eheims mächtig auf den Sack geht  Da bekommst auch mit nem shoggy nicht komplett weg.
Die D5 höre ich , je nach stufe, nicht.

Welchen Deckel und AGB du nimmst ist geschmackssache. Ich hab das Heatkiller Top, einfach darum


----------

